# Anyone else suffer from other mental health issues on top of SA?



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

I guess most anxiety disorders come hand in hand with something else.

As long as I can remember I have suffered from generalised anxiety and insecurity. It started as separation anxiety from my mum when I was child and then changed into various forms of the same thing as I got older.

I have suffered from debilitating health anxiety throughout most of my late teens and early twenties. I *think* I am pretty much recovered from that now (saw a counseller for a long while) if people aren't familiar with health anxiety, it's basically thinking you are dying regularly or having a concrete belief that you have cancer or some such dreaded illness. No matter what any doctor or professional person said to me, I was still convinced. Google played a big part in this too. The "trigger" shall we say.

So anyway, enough about me, anyone else want to share?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

GirlAfraid23 said:


> I have suffered from debilitating health anxiety throughout most of my late teens and early twenties. I *think* I am pretty much recovered from that now (saw a counseller for a long while) if people aren't familiar with health anxiety, it's basically thinking you are dying regularly or having a concrete belief that you have cancer or some such dreaded illness. No matter what any doctor or professional person said to me, I was still convinced. Google played a big part in this too. The "trigger" shall we say.


The usual term to refer to such a disorder is hypochondria, I also suffered from a pretty severe case of it a few years ago and I have to say that I'll happily take my SAD and chronic depression compared to hypochondria, because the later one just destroys you and takes away any semblance of joy or peace you may experience at any point in daily life, while SAD and other related disorders are more manageable in my experience.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Schizophrenia
Paranoia
MPD
PTSD
ADHD

You'd think I was collecting them


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Obstructive Sleep Apnea

Panic Attacks

MDD(Major Depressive Disorder) Psychotic features
Symptoms of OCD.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Dysthymia (with long periods of suicidality)
ADD 
OCD (Pure-o) 
And pretty bad, life long insomnia, characterized by an inability to fall asleep, interrupted sleep, and low total sleep time. 

When I think about it, all my mental issues seem to stem from anxiety.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

yep i've had problems with paruresis and and trichotillomania for a long time... definitely think it has some connection with SA


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

ADHD
GAD
Major Depression
APD


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

GAD
MDD
PTSD
bipolar
Borderline Personality Disorder
Agoraphobia with panic attacks


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Depression, trichotillomania, & severe psychotic features with Borderline Personality Disorder traits.


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Major Depression & Chronic Pain from two near fatal accidents.

Why does it always seem like these type of threads turn into 'who has the most issues?' LOL

My depression is caused by my other conditions. Being in pain is draining emotionally & the SA isolates me. No surprise.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

LoveMissesG said:


> Why does it always seem like these type of threads turn into 'who has the most issues?' LOL


Maybe because people feel like they've hit the bottom.


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

Depression, Anxiety, Skinpicking OCD, sleeping problems. I hope I don't collect anymore


----------



## stilllse412 (Jan 19, 2014)

I suffer from low self esteem. Although, I am not sure if it really is low self esteem, or if I really am an ugly loser. Either way, I suffer.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

If worrying too much were a disorder I would say that is what I have. In the past have had suicide ideation and I do not talk about it with anyone, not counselors and not my family. It is just something I do not want to talk about. My SA is moderate to severe and situational stress and someone bullying and berating me of course makes it go into severe SA. As a kid and as an adult I have moved around every few years so yes stress is a part of my life. My strengths are great and it is just the SA and low self esteem and possibly a slight learning disorder. In college and grad school made great grades and it is most likely NVLD. 

In the past I had a neuropsychology test and it pretty much included results that equate to NVLD. Smart yet defective, hmm...

Interestingly enough NVLD can help cause agoraphobia symptoms.


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

P1e2 said:


> If worrying too much were a disorder I would say that is what I have. In the past have had suicide ideation and I do not talk about it with anyone, not counselors and not my family. It is just something I do not want to talk about. My SA is moderate to severe and situational stress and someone bullying and berating me of course makes it go into severe SA. As a kid and as an adult I have moved around every few years so yes stress is a part of my life. My strengths are great and it is just the SA and low self esteem and possibly a slight learning disorder. In college and grad school made great grades and it is most likely NVLD.
> 
> In the past I had a neuropsychology test and it pretty much included results that equate to NVLD. Smart yet defective, hmm...
> 
> Interestingly enough NVLD can help cause agoraphobia symptoms.


Hmmm..I was diagnosed with Non Verbal Learning Disorder also. The psychologist claimed it can cause social anxiety type behavior due to not being able to read facial expressions.

It's also the cause of why some of us are overstimulated easily (sounds, bright lights etc.)


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

yes.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

LoveMissesG said:


> Hmmm..I was diagnosed with Non Verbal Learning Disorder also. The psychologist claimed it can cause social anxiety type behavior due to not being able to read facial expressions.
> 
> It's also the cause of why some of us are overstimulated easily (sounds, bright lights etc.)


 Yes when I was told I may be misreading or not reading non-verbal cues correctly it all made some sense as to why I have often felt very socially awkward. Sounds bother me the most and sometimes strong smells or even bright lights.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I had ADHD, followed by depression for a 15 years or so, then that subsided leaving SA


----------



## thrilla in manila (Jan 31, 2014)

Well on top of SA I have depression, and though not diagnosed I sometimes have anger issues.


----------



## Reisender314 (Jan 31, 2014)

On top of SA I have bipolar II.


----------



## AngelMary (Apr 10, 2013)

*Unfortunately, I too have depression, as well as anxiety and panic attacks. *
*I suffer from multiple health issues that are keeping me busy for sure. Bu I will spare you that list.*


----------



## paradoxicalpandora (Aug 20, 2013)

Clinical depression, trichotillomania, recently people are starting to think I may have borderline personality disorder (will find out on wednesday), insomnia


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

MDD, GAD, PTSD, (one doctor thought I had OCD, but I'm not sure about that one), insomnia, and chronic pain.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Does it count as a mental health issue if it has never been diagnosed, but you are absolutely sure you have it?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ Good Q, because I know I suffer depression, but have not been diagnosed.


----------



## Kpierce92 (Nov 28, 2013)

ADHD 
Depression
Panic Disorder
GAD


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Existence. 

But nah yeh BDD is my main pal, that ole friend of mine.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

major depression, generalized anxiety disorder, a.d.d., auditory neuropathy, short term memory, and asperger's (well, asperger's doesn't really count as a mental health problem, but in many ways it has caused me to suffer socially). i also have insomnia, but no diagnosis (i don't think i'd need one to be able to tell that i can never seem to fall asleep).


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

depression, agoraphobia, very low self esteem, suicidal,


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

Great answers guys and girls.

I also suffer from insomnia, I forgot to add that to my list. It's strange how many things are connected when it comes to mental health.


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

aspgers. low self confidence.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I pretty much kicked most of my anxiety issues. Now I'm just afraid of losing a loved one, or a loved one getting sick or injured, which I think is a pretty normal fear. I also have tocophobia and on-and-off insomnia.

Aside from that, I'm pretty sure I have:

Misophonia (Trigger sounds are loud human voices; if you're 2 feet away but I could hear you from 10 feet away, you're too loud. Also can't stand the TV turned up over half. And it's kind of a 50/50 thing. I'm more patient some days, and some voices are just more tolerable. It's worst in the morning.)
Dyscalculia
Bipolar disorder
Pyromania (But I am NOT an arsonist! I'm just really fascinated by fire!)
Hypochondria

And is being an arrogant ******* a mental illness?


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Ten years ago I was basically poisoned, and mentally half gone as a result.

Struggled through a lot of depression, occasionally to this day.

Always had a bit of the paranoid schitzophrenia thing happening.

Officially diagnosed BiPolar in the summer.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 25, 2014)

Depression, Onychophagia, Dyslexia and Dyspraxia.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

UltraMagnus said:


> Depression, Onychophagia, Dyslexia and Dyspraxia.


I bite my nails, and I really never saw anything wrong with it.  I hate having long nails, clipping leaves sharp bits that get caught on blankets, and filing takes too long.


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, I have a few other mental illnesses. 

Besides social anxiety I have depression, thought disorder, & a mild form of schizophrenia. 

With my condition of schizophrenia I don't hallucinate but I hear "voices" in my head sometimes. Most of it is like static at night while I'm trying to sleep. Another thing that coincides with it is mild to severe paranoia. Such as feeling everyone secretly mocks me & or hates me. I can feel that way with people I've never even spoken to before. It can happen even if someone looks at me in a way that I perceive as negative & I feel the other person is silently judging me. From there my thoughts spiral & I end up feeling upset & depressed. It's a vicious cycle everyday. 

My therapist doesn't believe I have it. But I've only seen him about three times now & he can't learn everything about me in such a short amount of time.


----------



## purplellamalover (Dec 5, 2013)

Anxiety, panic attacks, depression, suicidal thoughts and tendancies, sleeping problems. Previously eating disorders and self harm. 
Kind of sad to see my life laid out like that really...


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I also have:
-Autism
-PTSD
-Manic depression
-OCD
-Derealization/dissociation
-Some unidentified learning disability
I think that's about it.


----------



## AWOL89 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yep - not diagnosed but general anxiety and depressive episodes/one major agrophobic, withdrawal period, oh and odd personality disorder lol!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Diagnosed with Aspergers part way through high school.
Severe (at times) depression.


----------



## Kizzie (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes - Complex PTSD and chronic depression (diagnosed). 

Kizzie


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

PTSD and Dysthymia 
meet the DSM criteria for Social Anxiety and Dysthymia, but I am just under for PTSD.
still sucks balls though.


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

This is a really interesting thread guys, keep it up


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Agoraphobia. Never diagnosed but I know I have it since I never leave the house alone. It's really difficult not being able to walk down the street without thinking someone will harm you, or worse, laugh at you for walking funny.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Body image issues and depression and I'm sure other stuff that hasn't been diagnosed


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

OCD, GAD, panic disorder, depression, insomnia, BDD, an eating disorder, and an addiction to self-mutilation.

Yay comorbidity

Namaste


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Uh I need to get a new diagnosis I think. 

Psychosis, Schizoid PD, Depression, there is probably some other stuff but I don't feel it's appropriate to list them without an actual diagnosis. Usually if I try to list off stuff I think I might have I feel dumb.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

My name is Saba but they should call me sufferer outcast girl LOL. (atleast i lol)


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Depression which finally after 10 years I am beating


----------



## Harmeulius (Jun 24, 2013)

I used to have a depression but I beat it.

But I still have a OCD and a paranoid and avoidant personality disorder. Although my AvPD is getting a little better.


----------



## jake272 (Feb 14, 2014)

Depression, bdd, insomnia, addiction, ocd, gad, self-hate, pessimism, panic disorder


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Bipolar


----------



## silentsheeps (Apr 11, 2014)

Depression and OCD and I can be VERY paranoid, hate it but I'm trying to overcome it


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Depression and ADHD Predominantly Inattentive.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

My self diagnoses and how much I believe to be effected on a scale of 1-10.

Post-traumatic stress (childhood) — 3
OCD-PD (perfectionism) — 8
General anxiety — 4
Social anxiety — 8
Avoidant PD — 9
Histrionic PD — 4
Dependent PD — 3
Borderline PD — 3
Paranoid PD — 3
Schizoid PD — 6
Dysthymia (chronic mild depression) — 4


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

There's a sub-forum for that, see Secondary Disorders


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A touch of asperger's maybe and probably dysthymia. I'm never very depressed, just my mood is slightly lower than the average person's. Chronically grumpy and lethargic. 

The problems in my life (loneliness/lack of friends) are more caused by the lack of social skills due to the asperger's than the social anxiety. My laziness and lack of energy have screwed me over in the work world and school.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been diagnosed with a plethora of mental health issues, but I'm not sure they are all valid diagnoses since they kinda contradict one another. So far I mostly get that I am Bipolar Type I and Generalized Anxiety with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder, but I've also been diagnosed as having Asperger's syndrome, ADHD, Avoidant personality, Bulimia nervosa, dysthymia, and OCD.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

If Loneliness counts...


----------



## DarthRexor (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been diagnosed with Asperger's, depression, and I think I might be bipolar


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Bipolar depression which I am on meds for and they help tremendously, PTSD, and BDD.


----------



## thecalisthenicsdude (Apr 12, 2014)

I actually think it's pretty rare to find someone with just SA. Usually it comes gift wrapped with other other lovely disorders and mental illness'


----------



## Svidrigailov (Feb 3, 2014)

obsessive compulsive disorder


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

depression, agoraphobia, panic attacks, generalized anxiety.


----------



## TheThinker1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Mild depression.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

PTSD and GAD


----------



## Glade12 (Jun 25, 2014)

I have conversion disorder, And Depression, and I'm Mute.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Bi Polar Depression and ADD


----------



## bethzc (Jul 1, 2014)

regimes said:


> depression, agoraphobia, panic attacks, generalized anxiety.


I saw this post and SAME almost.

Generalized Anxiety, Panic Disorder, and Depression, though the depression rarely effects me it comes in waves and then goes away.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Depression, mostly. I think I may also have mild BDD. Officially, I've been diagnosed with SAD, GAD and depression.


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

Depression. Has anybody ever felt like their mental issues are a price paid for intelligence?


----------



## TheSilentGirl (May 29, 2014)

I have depression, selective mutism, generalised anxiety disorder as well as social anxiety.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never talked about it to a psychiatrist but I'm pretty sure I have/had ptsd which triggers my anxiety and panic attacks. I think it pushed me over the edge from being simply introverted to being socially anxious.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Bi-Polar Disorder, Avoidant Personality Disorder, PTSD. Abandonment Issues.


----------



## innerspace (Jun 24, 2014)

OCD, generalized anxiety disorder, depression, avoidant personality disorder.


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

Dx'd MDD, GAD, STPD
Thats just one psychiatrists opinion though.
I pretty much know im on the autistic spectrum. But that particular psych doesntt deal with autism spectrum. Which doesnt make sense to me. How can you diagnose someone with a PD when you arent trained to rule out all possible disorders? STPD shares a lot of traits with ASD.
Im going to get a second opinion to further validate. Ive read of people getting misdiagnosed all the time.


----------



## shallpass (Jul 3, 2014)

Bipolar type 2
Cyclical Depression
Not sure if insomnia counts?


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I have depression, insomnia, ADHD, and I believe I have other issues I'm not aware of. As well as a phobia I don't have a name for.



mud said:


> Depression. Has anybody ever felt like their mental issues are a price paid for intelligence?


I sometimes think that may be true, but I also am pretty sure my brain is slowly turning to mush as a direct result of my SA. SA and depression have kept me from doing all the interesting things in life that would probably be improving my intelligence and creativity.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Bipolar disorder.


----------



## gut (Jul 5, 2014)

OCPD here. (*obsessive-compulsive personality disorder)*

I drive people nuts, haha.


----------



## justapatheticperson (Jun 16, 2014)

Depression, Bipolar 2 and OCD (OCD by an old psychiatrist I was iffy about... so I really don't know). Possible Borderline Personality disorder. (when I was in the hospital they said that, back in December). Apparently I have a blunted affect too... not an illness but an associated symptom.


----------



## Mr Frostee (Jul 9, 2014)

I have suspected asperger's syndrome or schizophrenia. It's still unclear, but it's under investigation at the moment. I have already met some specialists.
I'm pretty sure that I'm an aspie, my older brother got his diagnosed years ago. I'm not sure if it's possible to have schizophrenia and asperger's both at the same time, or at least I hope not.

On top of social anxiety I have OCD, depression, and paranoia.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

major depressive disorder


----------



## MaybeSomeday (Jul 16, 2014)

innerspace said:


> OCD, generalized anxiety disorder, depression, avoidant personality disorder.


wow, I'm the EXACT same only I'm not sure if insomnia counts because I have it too. I never know if it counts by itself because it's a symptom of some of the others ^^


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

Well I suffer from Panic Attacks and I suffer Insomnia. Regarding SA, I wouldnt really call myself that, my psych says im just antisocial, but I don't know


----------



## faline (Jul 12, 2014)

OCD, depression, Avoidant Personality Disorder, generalized anxiety.


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

cocooned said:


> Bipolar disorder.


Same.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

avoidant personality, cyclothymia, generalized anxiety


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Depression
ADHD
GAD


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Depression. And don't wanna live syndrome.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Severe depression, anger issues, and body image/self-esteem.

I've thought once or twice that I might have some form of autism.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

Over sized reproductive organ unfortunately.

Makes me depressed.

Just kidding, I'm quite negative as a person and I hate humanity but I don't know if you could consider that a health issue.


----------



## MPichardo (Jul 19, 2014)

Schizoaffective Disorder


----------



## Nilrem (Jan 13, 2014)

On top of SAD, I have PTSD with triggers from childhood abuse. Depression naturally comes with this as a side dish. :blank


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 18, 2013)

Autism spectrum disorder (Asperger's type), and schizoaffective disorder.


----------



## Riskiiflames (Jul 18, 2014)

Schizophrenia


----------



## Josie7464 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't really think it's considered a mental disorder per se but about 7 years ago I was diagnosed with temporal lobe epilepsy, predominantly on the left side. I had a tonic clonic (grand mal) seizure and a couple of days later when I had the EEG it was abnormal. Spiking in left temporal lobe area. Normally you don't get an epilepsy diagnosis after just one seizure but because I had an abnormal EEG and other symptoms that are common with TLE my neuro made the diagnosis. The other symptoms that she took into consideration was the social anxiety and pretty bad mood swings (not bipolar level though). She said these are quite common in TLE patients. I take a seizure med that is also for bipolar, Lamictal, so kills 2 stones at once. It helps with my SA some because it keeps my depression from being so bad that I can't get out of the house, but i really miss the up times. I was like an extroverted social butterfly during that stage. It never lasted long enough though and just confused people because suddenly I would disappear, or just seem a different person to someone I may have been happily hanging out with. During the up times is when I would get stuff done and enabled me to find a job when necessary. Once I start working though i eventually slip back down and then I feel like I need to fake being that happy go lucky girl that they hired but eventually the wall comes down. it's just too hard to hide the Social Anxiety.. Anyway, didn't mean to make a long posting but the brain fascinates me and I can get carried away.


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

Depression
OCD
Tourettes
ADHD
And I think I might have dyslexia or dysgraphia or something like that...


----------



## danielkrane55 (Aug 12, 2014)

GirlAfraid23 said:


> I guess most anxiety disorders come hand in hand with something else.
> 
> As long as I can remember I have suffered from generalised anxiety and insecurity. It started as separation anxiety from my mum when I was child and then changed into various forms of the same thing as I got older.
> 
> ...


Along with social anxiety I also suffer from depression and anorexia. I wouldn't go as far as to say I have "clinical" depression but I do suffer from depression. I think it's more of a "side effect" of my anxiety. It's lonely having SA ya know? And that bums me out. I actually want to be social. I just can't. Because my head is fcked. The anorexia, however, has been getting increasingly worst over the years and I believe this also stems back to the social anxiety. (like most things in my life.) It's difficult for me to talk about because it's something really personal to me but I think I developed the anorexia over time from a combination of absolute self hatred AND as a form of coping with the SA. Because I feel like by losing weight and starving myself I can buy into the illusion that I'll eventually love myself one day.


----------



## Bethannny (Aug 7, 2014)

I have depression and type 1 diabetes. Having type 1 diabetes can actually increase depression and anxiety. In addition, my mood changes (often becoming irritable) when my blood sugar levels are high or low.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I suspect I might have Attention Deficit Disorder.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

ADHD, OCD, BDD ... damn...too many acronyms


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

nothing officially diagnosed because i'm too scared to go to the Dr, but im pretty sure I have major depression, general and social anxiety....but have always struggled with low confidence and low self esteem since I was young.


----------



## Alduin (Aug 16, 2014)

Yep.

I've been diagnosed with ADD, Schizophrenia (in remission) Social Anxiety, Alcohol dependence and PTSD.

I've self diagnosed Depersonalization Disorder (in remission) 

Out of everything I've struggled with SA has been the hardest to overcome believe it or not.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I think its safe to say that my mental health issues caused my social problems.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I try , try not to think about this s*** beacause after awhil its just a label and noones really perfect. Its all just labels, it can be just habits really made into a f***ing medical expression


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

I have depression for sure and possibly ocd, haha. I also have hypothyroidism, but it's completely controlled with medication. But before they knew I had low thyroid my mood was awful, I was aggressive and just really mean all the time, much more depressed, anxiety was worse, and 'ocd symptoms' were much more prominent. It caused extreme joint pain and I went to immediate care a few times because of the pain. Eventually my doctor sent me to a rheumatoid specialist to rule out fibromyalgia and the specialist was the one that said I should get my thyroid levels checked. Weight gain was never a symptom though


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Depression, Anxiety and Bipolar. 

But I believe I might have other things... a couple are ADD and Avoidance Personality(*I think that's what it is.*) Ugh.. doctors.. and therapist and psychiatrist.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Bethannny said:


> I have depression and type 1 diabetes. Having type 1 diabetes can actually increase depression and anxiety.* In addition, my mood changes (often becoming irritable) when my blood sugar levels are high or low.*


I have this problem too - although I'm not diabetic. I'm diagnosed bipolar and if I forget to eat in the morning my whole day can be really affected by just missing a meal. I can get very irritable or just my general negative mood will become much worse.


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

I definitely think I have avoidant personality disorder. I literally have ALL of the symptoms.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I've never gotten diagnosed, but for years I've been almost positive that I have ADD. Also have mild-moderate depression, depending on the day. My mother is convinced that I have OCD on top of that, but I know I don't; I'm just particular about a certain things.


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Not sure if I've said already, but......
Bipolar
ADD

Panic/Anxiety...
Probably others.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Moderate-severe depression, OCD, and GAD. When I was a kid I was diagnosed with ADHD or something like that and I think I still have it because I can't focus well, except for on things I'm super interested in. My current psychiatrist didn't have it listed when I asked for my diagnosis recently


----------



## Luly (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been diagnosed with 'mild' depression although I think it more than just mild. 
I also have emetophobia and I think a mild form of bipolar.


----------



## Cherbea (Oct 3, 2014)

Emetophobia, OCD and Misophonia.


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

AGORAPHOBIA + Panic Disorder
Paranoid Personality Disorder

im ****ed :|


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

My main condition is GAD and depression, but the GAD spills over into SA a lot.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Severe depression
Agoraphobia
OCD - thinking
Severe AvPD
Paranoia


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

OCD
Extreme Paranoia
Agoraphobia (and dozens of other phobias - too long a list to post now, lol)
Depression
Panic/Anxiety Attacks
Severe Allergic Reactions (To foods, herbs, vitamins, drugs/meds, treatments, tests, chemicals...)
Dyslexic
Heart Problem
Type 1 Diabetes
Chronic Inflammation (Bladder Pain)
IBS
Compromised Immune System
Server Headaches/Migraines
General Stomach Problems
Gastro Intestinal Problems
Tremors/Severe shaking (mostly in my heads)
Chronic and incurable pain in my back and legs
Fibromyalgia

And I'm sure many, many more as I've not been able to see a doctor or take tests for the past 7 years due to lack of insurance and financial support.


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

yea schizophrenia


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Severe GAD
Clinical Depression

Used to have severe Panic Disorder but seem to be "cured" of that now (thanks Zoloft  )

A shrink once diagnosed me as "Schizoid" (whatever that means? :stu)

Most of my family and neighbors think I'm bat**** crazy but I just have a severe case of anxiety/depression that causes me to isolate myself from the world most of the time. :blank

What's frustrating is that aside from the mental issues I'm as healthy as an ox. It really is frustrating. I am missing out on so much because of this.


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

Agoraphobia with panic disorder
Paranoid personality disorder
Generalized anxiety disorder (this one really sucks!)
Borderline Personality Disorder


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

IMO not really. I am diagnosed with GAD, but I kinda see it as part of the whole package of just being a very anxious person in general, even if more so in social situations. I can strongly relate with selective mutism and wonder why its seen to be only a childhood disorder. I do also wonder a lot if I have dysthmia and/or a dissociative disorder like derealization sometimes. I'm rarely enthusiastic or feeling 'high', its just like a constant low-grade feeling of melancholly with a big disconnection with the environment around me. I only become very observant and hyper-vigilant when the anxiety strikes. I guess its just my form of escapism. I do have one other learning/developmental issue, but its not a mental health disorder but IMO didn't help my anxiety growing up.


----------



## classicalpaint (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been diagnosed with Panic Disorder but usually I just group that with SA since they seem to go hand in hand. But definitely not a fun mix either way.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

at least depression, pretty sure more


----------



## classicalpaint (Jan 17, 2015)

Came back from the doctor. Add OCD & depression to that.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I never was diagnosed with Social Anxiety. It was GAD and Agoraphobia in the beginning, that was 2008. Now, it is GAD with panic disorder, no agoraphobia. It was confusing in the beginning, but as I understand mental health issues much better now, it makes more sense. Maybe I did start with SA when I was younger and did develop into more general anxiety as it is now, as I don't really get scared of public spaces in specific as previously but more like connecting every single worry in the world relating to that place, but I have been coping better.


----------



## Torture (Apr 2, 2015)

Depression, Eating Disorder, OCD, Chronic Procrastination. That's all I'm aware of, there is probably more but yea.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

ADHD, Bipolar 2, OCD, PTSD, Sleep disorder.


----------



## Jennifer456 (Jul 8, 2014)

gad,ptsd,depression and conversion disorder.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

OCD 
ADHD
Misophonia 
Mild Asperger's Syndrome


----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)

Majorly ****ed up barely human disorder.


----------



## Astronomer (Oct 6, 2014)

( Oh my god I love your avatar picture ;o; )

I have Aspergers Syndrome, OCD, anxiety/autism (although the autism is just a larger field of Aspergers), sleeping problems, extreme fatigue linked with depression..
I think I also have personality disorder.. not sure yet, need to look more into it.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

OCD, GAD, Depression


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

If I consulted enough psychiatrists, I could possibly be diagnosed with every single mental disorder ever conceived by 'crazy' people.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Partial SA was a result of MDD.
Also had an eating disorder, I felt guilty whenever I had to eat, it was horrible and that was because of MDD too.



(Good luck to all you guys recovering, wish you all the best!!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Depression. I don't bother Googling every problem in the world to see if I have it.


----------



## 8love8 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Why Me or You or Anybody*

Major social anxiety along with good ole major depression, paranoia, suicide attempts, no purpose, lesser than human. But on my good days I enjoy banging my head against the wall until I drewal with delight.


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Generalized Anxiety, I also have Borderline personality traits (abandonment issues, mood swings, the urge to self harm when angry) & depression that stems from all of the BS in my life LOL


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Aside from SAD I have insomnia, depression, and selective mutism although it's not as severe as it used to be, thankfully.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Depression. *I don't bother Googling every problem in the world to see if I have it*.


Right,... I used to do that for physical symptoms and I turned into a hypochondriac .... and stayed at the hospital.. I could imagine if I did the same with mental disorders...

I'd probably be in a padded room w/ pills a top my head rocking back n forth lol


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

LoveMissesG said:


> Generalized Anxiety, I also have Borderline personality traits (abandonment issues, mood swings, the urge to self harm when angry) & depression that stems from all of the BS in my life LOL


I have generalized anxiety : s


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

im too lazy to check if I've already posted on this thread...
I've been officially diagnosed with depression, generalized anxiety & social anxiety. Pretty sure I have moderate OCD as well.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Trichotillomania, I recently saw a counselor therapist woman to talk about possible depression, and I'm sure I have mild ocd


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

A dash of depression and one or two criminal behaviour ones where I want to do bad things, and sometimes I don't feel ashamed of it.


----------



## dustmanfl1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

SA, although I'm getting a hold of it. I realized I don't have to be the person I think I should be so I can fit in or what not. High school was terrible, I was new guy from a private school now in a public school. Being a "part" of the group was like my main effort for so long. Now though, other experiences have pushed me past that though. Do I like being in big crowds or at parties where I only know 1 person? Not without alcohol. So I generally don't do it. I look at it now as a preference (no disrespect to anybody else on here struggling with it) more than a disorder when it comes to myself. If I fit, then good, if I don't, why live a lie? Anyways. I also have fibromyalgia, three spinal fusions (I guess that's not mental) during which the third I was HEAVILY medicated and threw up in my sleep...didn't wake up. So I was clinically dead for a short period. I have some PTSD from that (hold your breath until you pass out over and over all while thinking how people are gonna mention you in the past tense tomorrow). Anyways, I lived and wowed the Dr's that I had no brain damage. Just PTSD and fibromyalgia (I guess they don't show up). Got a drug addiction to go with it. That lasted 4 or 5 years. When I detoxed, the PTSD hit me like a hammer. Every night. Oh, depression also. I also learned to live with it all though. People are capable of doing so much more than they give themselves credit for. I just look at it as making me a stronger person and giving me the ability to put myself in a lot of different peoples shoes based on my own experiences. I also gained a perspective of some things that most people don't get to. Why do we spend so much of life, which is limited although we seem to forget, worrying about and striving for petty things?


----------



## dustmanfl1984 (Mar 21, 2014)

That was my condensed version...


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Clinical depression, dyslexia, dyspraxia and attention deficit disorder


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Hypochondria makes you seasoned in overcoming limits*

affected me at age 7
being told about a well-known worldwide bleeding, bruising problems with platelets - ITP.
I got alerted how the subject could lead to further problems, ie. cancer, Blindness, deafness, gross obesity limiting someone. More compounded than just can't do this or that... all judges think... one thing at a time... Steve Hawking can't move or speak

I got past Hypochondria by fixing simple things. No sport or military if he bleeds a little. No need for authority to prevent army if he might get shot. Great career if there just wasn't a war. Just being an engineer. Too early for me to stand up at age 7.

Only time when this no-clot bleeding problem led to brain damage from exclusion from workplace. General epilepsy diagnosis was completely wrong. 
No antidepressant treatments associated. Still not appropriate.

Good prediction I might lose sight or hearing from brain haemorrhages - causing stroke. He was correct, but retired so I won't see him again. Just 
annoying juniors & nurses.

Today's standard query from all lame doctors "do you want help?" altogether: "does HE need help?" Is he stupid? NO! The one asking is the one who needs help. I'm angry with some doctors. Some are OK. I hate the "poor you... help?" makes me really aggressive. Accused of (something wrong with you) is a backward step. A healthy doctor (no major accidents personally) makes them laymen. No experience. Lifelong chemicals down the throat - the patient is the one to choose to dump them all, reduce dosage... time to curse the prescriber to prove 'em wrong and get them struck off, especially if the patient gets out of the shell, with a better life, previously underpinned with misery.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Uhm lets see:

Depression

Anxiety

I reckon I fit the symptoms of ADD too but maybe cause of Depression/Anxiety rather than ADD. 

um probably a lot more that i could get diagnosed for off the back of severe depressoin :^(


----------



## nippleback (Jun 8, 2015)

I suffer from depression and Sad but lately, I have been extremely paranoid and I Can't keep thoughts out o my head. I always feel like I'm being watched and I often have hypothetical conversations with people I know in my head trying to impress them. 
I can't even smoke pot anymore because when I do and I'm with my boyfriend or others, I feel like there is someone else there and I don't address them but I talk to the people who are actually there, like I am talking to the person who isn't there and it's extremely horrible. I can't clear my head. I can't even listen to people talk anymore because all I can think about is the person I'm talking to in my head.


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

Social Anxiety, Bipolar, Depression, Restless Leg Syndrome, Psychosis, Panic disorder w/Agoraphobia, and maybe Schitzo (doctor hasnt decided)


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Rejection*

not allowed to do what I can


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Encephalitis*

https://superficialsiderosis.wordpress.com/what-is-superficial-siderosis/

This is why I don't have work, and why I shout at recruiters & receptionists


----------



## Nike7 (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't think I have posted in this forum but anyways...

I have been officially diagnosed with:
Social Anxiety Disorder with panic attacks
GAD

Psychiatrist thinks I have ASD (Aspergers) and I agree with her on this. I need to see a specialist though.

I also think I have:
ADHD predominantly inattentive type
OCD (mild)
Specific Phobia (falling)
PDD (used to be called dysthymia)
AvPD
OCPD

Most likely use to have but have gotten over:
Selective Mutism
MDD (had at least 4 waves of this. Just use to come and go)

I hope that's it.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Besides social phobia with avoidance tendencies have dysthymia and GAD (generalized anxiety disorder) officially diagnosed. Self diagnosed: possibly OCD, most likely NVLD (based on neuropsychology testing) and the OCD is just a slight possibility and is most likely mild.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Nike7 said:


> I don't think I have posted in this forum but anyways...
> 
> I have been officially diagnosed with:
> Social Anxiety Disorder with panic attacks
> ...


Hate to be nitpicky, but Autism Spectrum Disorders are not mental health issues any more than being blind is.


----------



## Nike7 (Nov 17, 2014)

Out of the Ashes said:


> Hate to be nitpicky, but Autism Spectrum Disorders are not mental health issues any more than being blind is.
> 
> I have PTSD and GAD but I think the GAD is going away.


I didn't realize. I just know that my psychiatrist said I probably have it and not my doctor and ASD is in the DSM (V) so I just thought it would be.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Nike7 said:


> I didn't realize. I just know that my psychiatrist said I probably have it and not my doctor and ASD is in the DSM (V) so I just thought it would be.


It's a common mistake because there ARE mental health issues commonly related to it.


----------



## Nike7 (Nov 17, 2014)

Out of the Ashes said:


> It's a common mistake because there ARE mental health issues commonly related to it.


Exactly like SAD.


----------



## feralchicken (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep, Complex PTSD, which social anxiety and depression are a part of. And I have had other diagnoses at different times some of them wrong. Whatever it really sucks I must say having more than one thing. I've struggled for years and feel pretty hopeless sometimes of ever getting better or free of things and sometimes its difficult to know just what you need to work on most, and so I have come and gone from this website a bit as it is not the whole of what I have struggled with.


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder on top of SA, so it's like a constant struggle in my mind going in between not caring at all and caring too much. It drives me crazy how much I can't seem to get out of my own head on most days.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

ineverwipe said:


> Schizophrenia
> Paranoia
> MPD
> PTSD
> ...


How would one distinguish between paranoia and schizophrenia. I have one or the other without a doubt.


----------



## Almighty101 (Jun 28, 2015)

PTSD at the moment.


----------



## usafuturesoldier4000 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm a complete psychopath


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Depression.


----------



## Sidhe (Jul 7, 2015)

Manic Depression / Bipolar Disorder


----------



## WickedTiger (Jul 8, 2015)

ADD
Asperger's Syndrome
Post Traumatic Stress Disorder


----------



## Amberlynn220 (Jul 10, 2015)

I was diagnosed with anxiety,depression,bipolarism and schizophrenia


----------



## steph22 (May 12, 2013)

depression, general anxiety, trictillomania and ocd sadly!


----------



## Texasblonde (Aug 5, 2015)

Bad panic attacks almost daily. Social anxiety. Depressed. Giving up! ?


----------



## Texasblonde (Aug 5, 2015)

Miserable


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Bipolar - life gets pretty crazy for me quite regularly.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Besides SA, also from depression (which mostly comes hand in hand with SA) and PTSD.
If it was "just" SA and depression, I could somehow manage it one way or the other but the PTSD always likes to ruin every thing (don't you dare write to me anything about "only if you let it" or I will come to your place and smash you).


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

Diagnosed for Autism, and epilepsy.
pretty sure i have ocd too though


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

Asperger's. Being a socially anxious autistic Southeast Asian Republican in contemporary America ... yayyy me.


----------



## Jennifer456 (Jul 8, 2014)

gad, ptsd, depression and conversion disorder.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Retardation disorder. No social skills disorder.


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

severe depression, generalized anxiety disorder and chronic pain


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

There's probably a whole bunch of things I have yet to be diagnosed with.


----------



## plutor (Apr 23, 2014)

depression, trichotillomania, used to have binge eating disorder but now it's kind of flipped to the other extreme.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

I had major sleeping issues,panic attacks and anxiety when I was 17. It made my life difficult and has a greater effect on my health. By proper medication and exercises I came out of this, Xanax pills really works for me.


----------



## LostSoldier (Jul 17, 2011)

I feel I might suffer from ADD since I don't even care about school very much. And I think I suffer from whatever it is that causes me to never want to even go outside unless I absolutely have to, so I can avoid anyone and everyone. I feel unwanted and undesirable to the world. And I don't even look like a bad/horrible person. I even have the inability to go out and socialize with friends, just on Facebook sometimes with a few people. Thank you, Social Networking.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Insomnia :/


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Major Depression, Panic Disorder, and Generalized Anxiety Disorder.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Depression, avpd, insomnia, panic disorder. Such awful combinations but usually do occur side by side with anxiety disorders.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Depression, OCD, panic attacks. Those happen very rarely though. Self diagnosed BDD too.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

oficially im OCD and not SA. my OCD has only recently in the last 5 years manifested itself as SA.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

depression, panic disorder, PTSD


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

Panic attacks, Pure-O.
Everything's interrelated with SA.


----------



## bouddica (Dec 8, 2015)

Depression and OCD.


----------



## triforce00 (Dec 7, 2015)

I was diagnosed with Autism when I was about 7 or 8.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

In the past 2-3 years have been diagnosed with:
Dysthymia, general anxiety disorder, social anxiety/phobia and cognitive disorder (non verbal learning disorder). 

Diagnoses that I suspect I may have: mild to moderate OCD (ruminate on past failures or "what ifs" and "why didn't I do this instead).". Have mild OCD tendencies where consider even number safe. 

Off topic just wonder if anyone has days where they take everything wrong or feel as though everyone is unfriendly towards them. For example, the coffee shop clerk was unfriendly so I must have done something wrong or seemed unfriendly. My co- worker seems unfriendly or not as friendly today. Really can chalk it up to a bad or off day, it's just not any fun.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

purplellamalover said:


> Anxiety, panic attacks, depression, suicidal thoughts and tendancies, sleeping problems. Previously eating disorders and self harm.
> Kind of sad to see my life laid out like that really...


*hugs* I understand..

For me, back in 2007 I had a horrible case of hypochondria...
Scariest thing imo, felt like I wouldn't make it..

With that behind me...

Now its just generalized anxiety, and I feel I'm doing ok.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Loser disorder.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Depression


----------



## Artnot (Dec 25, 2015)

Agoraphobia with panic, bipolar, and obsessive compulsive disorder.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

SA is a consequence of my gender identity, along with gender dysphoria and BDD. I also have OCD, phobias, and insomnia, along with some minor hallucinations. I have suicidal and self-harming ideation, but I don't consider myself depressed.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't really suffer much from SA, but I do have socially-centric anxieties which push me into introversion. I also suffer from:

Major Depression
Mild OCD
Attachment Disorder
Low Self Esteem

I also have suffered with BDD but not very extremely because my self-criticism is formed based on how people have treated me throughout my life purely due to my physical attributes - it doesn't come purely from self-observation.

Lately I've been occasionally suffering from bursts of fear of death. It doesn't come from a fear of dying but rather the unknown void of nothingness and also not leaving a sense of love behind if that makes any sense to anyway. To feel like I would cease to exist without any intimately loving attachments. Yet I feel like when I'm home alone I'm already in a coffin.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Only thing I've been (unofficially) diagnosed with is borderline, but I suffered from some serious delusions last year. Not visual or auditory hallucinations, but strong delusions that drove me to the brink of suicide and for which I'm currently medicated. Also I'm pretty sure I spent several of the past years with depression.


----------



## izbits (Jul 6, 2015)

I've been diagnosed with major depression, panic disorder (though I think it's more generalized anxiety), social anxiety/phobia and borderline personality in the past but dunno if that one still applies.


----------



## MellonCollie (Jan 17, 2016)

ADD


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Asperger's Syndrome, BPD, ADD-pi, OCD and occasional episodes of MDD since 2005


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

depression
psycosis
anxity ......that will do thank you


----------



## JakdawDetective (Jan 28, 2016)

I am diagnosed with on top of social anxiety:

Schizoaffective, bipolar type
Post-traumatic stress disorder
Panic disorder with agoraphobia
Frontal lobe post-concussion syndrome

The last one is brain damage to the frontal lobe.


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Depression since 2006
APD since 2010
Derealization since 2011
Depersonalization since 2011
Psychosis since 2011
Agoraphobia since 2012


Stopped leaving the house and seeing mental health professionals in 2012 so I dunno what they'd say at this point. Seemed like they just wanted to pump me full of medication and I got nothing out of the experience so I stopped caring about fixing my disorders and started seeing them as just normal parts of who I am. The parts of them that physically effect the brain in a negative way give me legitimate concern but otherwise most of the symptoms and behaviors associated with these disorders are sensible in my opinion. However after a decade of nonstop depression I have definitely been feeling the physical effects.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Agoraphobia
Avoidant Personality Disorder
Depression (recently)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im surprised not one person listed OSA as its related to mental illness. oh well everyone is different.


----------



## anxiousanddepressed (Sep 30, 2013)

No matter what you're diagnosis is, it's a part of you that you should embrace, cuz it without it, you wouldn't be you! These diagnoses only make us more unique than others around us, and in my opinion, we become more intelligent as we are forced to come to terms with flaws in either our minds or personalities. Never be ashamed of your diagnosis!


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

Depression
BiPolar
Paranoria
Panic Attacks
and 2 weeks ago I had my first Mental Breakdown,
I couldn't control the Paranoia during that and my other diagnosis intensified.


----------



## ObeyLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I suffer from depression and bipolar disorder. 
I am currently starting a project to raise awareness and help people who suffer with mental illnesses by sending them care packages that include things they may help hem cope better, if you are interested the Instagram is @WeAreRecovering // the gofundme that is taking donations is http://gofundme.com/wearerecovering


----------



## luka (Dec 21, 2009)

Depression! It's horrible.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, sure have. Depression, insomnia, and OCD.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

anxiousanddepressed said:


> No matter what you're diagnosis is, it's a part of you that you should embrace, cuz it without it, you wouldn't be you! These diagnoses only make us more unique than others around us, and in my opinion, we become more intelligent as we are forced to come to terms with flaws in either our minds or personalities. Never be ashamed of your diagnosis!


Uh, no... bad logic, bad logic.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

drumroll please.......... DEPRESSION AND PERFECTIONISM COME ON DOWN. yeah. And maybe even something about being scared of intimacy. idek. sometimes i feel like my mental problems are nothing but my not being able to cope with something that is normal to struggle with. i feel like a lot of it is my fault and incompetency. Of course though, i only think that about myself not about the illnesses in general.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Bipolar, although I've never been the angry kind. Although these past few years I have gotten tiny bursts of irritation, but they're rare.

Depression.

Anxiety, I used to get panic attacks because of this.

My psychiatrist acknowledges I have OCD symptoms, which led to those panic attacks, but I don't think I was ever diagnosed with OCD.

I have trouble concentrating, which I think might be some other mental illness, but my psychiatrist says it's probably just the medicine and or because I haven't put my brain to work since I've been out of school for a while. I don't think either is really correct since this would happen before I got on medication during high school...


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

Update: I know have

SA
General Anxiety Disorder
Panic Disorder
Major Depressive Disorder
Ultra Rapid Bipolar Disorder
OCD
Borderline Personality Disorder
Body Dysmorphic Disorder
Narcissistic Nersonality Disorder

And they are still diagnosing me.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

General Anxiety is a definite one. 

I also have traits of

Avoidant personality
Body Dysmorphia


----------



## brittster (Oct 22, 2015)

Generalized Anxiety, Depression, Avoidant Personality


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The only thing I've been diagnosed with is Selective Mutism, which was in late 2014. I probably have Aspergers, but I've never been tested for it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

By various docs/pysches:
~ Panic Disorder
~ Major Depression
~ Dysthmia


----------

